# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Digital humans, Soul Machines Ltd, Auckland, New Zealand

## Airicist

Developer - Soul Machines Ltd

soulmachines.com/human-os-platform

----------


## Airicist

IBM Watson presents Soul Machines, LENDIT Conference 2017

Mar 19, 2017




> Shantenu Agarwal from IBM Watson introduces "Rachel" Avatar from Soul Machines, on stage at the LendIt Conference in New York City 2017.  Human-like Avatars with personality and character.  Powered by Watson Artificial Intelligence in conjunction with Soul Machines Emotional Intelligence. She can see you and hear you, as well as being emotionally responsive and receptive.  Human-like Avatars with character and personality. Emotional Cognition creating the link between humans and computers; humanising technology

----------


## Airicist

Welcome to the world of digital humans

Oct 17, 2018




> At Soul Machines we are creating digital humans that can learn and react in real time.  The future is round the corner. Let us take you there.

----------


## Airicist

Article "How the job market can meet the automation challenge"

by Jumana Khamis
November 25, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet Lia, Soul Machine’s scarily lifelike digital human that reacts to your emotions"

WHY THIS MATTERS IN BRIEF As AI and avatars improve in time they’ll be better at understanding your emotions than your partner.   Interested in the Exponential Future? Connect, download a free E-Book, watch a keynote, or browse my blog. Have you ever dreamt of gazing into the eyes of a chatbot or avatar...

December 27, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Soul Machines raises $40 million for AI-powered customer-facing digital avatars"

by Kyle Wiggers
January 9, 2020

----------


## Airicist

"Soul Machines Launches Digital DNA™ Studio"

May 28, 2020

soulmachines.com/products/digital-dna-studio

----------


## Airicist

Soul Machines overview video

May 7, 2021




> Soul Machines is an Autonomous Animation company that has built the world's first Digital Brain. Our unique Human OS Platform fully and autonomously animates Digital People creating a hyper-realistic and authentic engagement experience.

----------


## Airicist

Soul Machines Human OS 2.0

May 26, 2021




> Introducing Soul Machines Human OS 2.0. The next generation of Digital People powered by Autonomous Animation are here.

----------


## Airicist

Article "This company is making digital humans to serve the Metaverse"
Meet Sam

by Alexis Ong 
October 27, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Are lifelike digital humans the future of customer experience?"

by Rebecca Bellan
February 14, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Soul Machines digital people overview

Jan 25, 2022




> Soul Machines is a leader in the creation of autonomously animated digital people in the digital worlds of today and the metaverse. The company brings digital workforces to life for some of the biggest brands in the world as they imagine and innovate the future of brand interaction and personal customer experience in the way they do business.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "If you’re waiting for the metaverse revolution, you already missed it"

by Greg Cross
April 13, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Soul Machines Digital Jack Nicklaus

Jun 7, 2022

"This AI-powered Jack Nicklaus ‘twin’ will allow fans to interact with the golf legend"

by Michael Arkush
June 7, 2022

----------

